# Norwegian: Renew my business license



## Grefsen

I'd like to write something similar to the following på norsk:

I'm really looking forward to spending my entire lunch break on this beautiful sunny day driving downtown to renew my business license. 

Her er mitt forsøk:

Jeg ser virkelig frem til å tilbringe hele lunsjpausen  på denne vakre solfylte dagen kjører til sentrum for å fornye min forretningslisens.


----------



## Zluim

Jeg ser bare en ting som er direkte feil, men ville kanskje endret et par små detaljer:

Jeg ser virkelig frem til å tilbringe hele lunsjpausen (på) denne vakre(,) solfylte dagen _med å kjøre_ til sentrum for å fornye min forretningslisens.

Jeg ville droppet _på_ og satt inn et komma (vakre og solfylte -> vakre, solfylte).


----------



## Grefsen

Zluim said:


> Jeg ville droppet _på_ og satt inn et komma (vakre og solfylte -> vakre, solfylte).


Takk for dine forslag. 

Jeg lurer på om det er en annen måte å skrive "renew my business license" på norsk?  

When I do a Google search, a link to this thread is the only result I get for "å fornye" + "forretningslisens" appearing in the same sentence.


----------



## Zluim

Nå vet jeg lite eller ingenting om det å drive forretning, men så vidt jeg kan forstå, er en "business license" en tillatelse til å drive forretning? I så fall burde_ fornye forretningslisens_ være en helt kurant oversettelse av "renew business license". _Fornye_ er i hvert fall riktig ord, mens tillatelser til å drive forretning eller å praktisere et yrke gjerne kalles forskjellige ting for ulike bransjer og yrker. Man har for eksempel tannlegelisens, eksportlisens, eksporttillatelse, driftstillatelse, advokatbevilling, apotekbevilling, skjenkebevilling og drosjeløyve. 

_Bevilling_ (=tillatelse) kan lett forveksles med _bevilgning_ (=tildeling av penger), og _forretningsbevilling_ høres litt rart ut uansett. _Tillatelse til å drive forretning_ høres bedre ut enn _forretningstillatelse_, men er kanskje litt langt. _Driftstillatelse_ kan kanskje brukes, men da må det nesten nevnes noe mer om hva det er som drives. _Løyve_ brukes på nynorsk i stedet for _bevilling_, men kan godt brukes på bokmål også (merk at man også her har distinksjonen _løyve_=tillatelse og _løyving_=tildeling av penger).


----------



## Grefsen

Takk for ditt lange svar i norsk.  

Jeg endelig har sjansen til å prøve en oversettelse av din første avsnitt.  


Zluim said:


> Nå vet jeg lite eller ingenting om det å drive forretning, men så vidt jeg kan forstå, er en "business license" en tillatelse til å drive forretning? I så fall burde fornye forretningslisens være en helt kurant oversettelse av "renew business license". Fornye er i hvert fall riktig ord, mens tillatelser til å drive forretning eller å praktisere et yrke gjerne kalles forskjellige ting for ulike bransjer og yrker. Man har for eksempel tannlegelisens, eksportlisens, eksporttillatelse, driftstillatelse, advokatbevilling, apotekbevilling, skjenkebevilling og drosjeløyve.


Her er mitt forsøk:

Now I know little or nothing about operating business, but as far as I can understand, is a "business license" a license to operate business? If so, "fornye forretningslisens" should be O.K. as a translation of "renew business license." Renew is certainly the right word, while permits for conducting business or practicing a profession are often called different things for different industries and occupations. You have for example dental license, export license, export permit, operating permit, license to practice law, pharmacy license, liquor license, and taxi license.  (I couldn't find løyve in my ordbok so I'm guessing that it also means license).

Yes, in the city that I live in, a "business license" is required for having my own business. Along with this business license I am also required to have a permit for the profession that I am in.  

Takk for alle denne interessante opplysninger!


----------



## Grefsen

Her er mitt forsøk på å oversette andre avsnitt.



Zluim said:


> _Bevilling_ (=tillatelse) kan lett forveksles med _bevilgning_ (=tildeling av penger), og _forretningsbevilling_ høres litt rart ut uansett. _Tillatelse til å drive forretning_ høres bedre ut enn _forretningstillatelse_, men er kanskje litt langt. _Driftstillatelse_ kan kanskje brukes, men da må det nesten nevnes noe mer om hva det er som drives. _Løyve_ brukes på nynorsk i stedet for _bevilling_, men kan godt brukes på bokmål også (merk at man også her har distinksjonen _løyve_=tillatelse og _løyving_=tildeling av penger).


_"Bevilling"_ (= permit) can easily be confused with _"bevilgning_" (= the allocation  of money), and _"forretningsbevilling_" sounds a bit  strange  anyway.  Permission to conduct business sounds better  than a business license, but is perhaps a bit long. Operating Permit may be used, but something must be mentioned about  what it  is that is operated. _"Løyve"_ uses nynorsk instead for a license, but it may also be used in Bokmål (note that here too the distinction _"løyve"_  = permits and _"løyving_" = allocation of money).


----------



## Zluim

Yes, you've got it right.


----------



## nickleus

Zluim said:


> Jeg ser bare en ting som er direkte feil, men ville kanskje endret et par små detaljer:
> 
> Jeg ser virkelig frem til å tilbringe hele lunsjpausen (på) denne vakre(,) solfylte dagen _med å kjøre_ til sentrum for å fornye min forretningslisens.
> 
> Jeg ville droppet _på_ og satt inn et komma (vakre og solfylte -> vakre, solfylte).



For one thing, nobody would *ever* talk like this in norwegian =) If you said something like this you would get an "oh my god"+eyeroll =)

"Jeg ser virkelig frem"
Most people would just say "Jeg gleder meg".

"fornye min forretningslisens."
I don't know that there is such a thing in Norway as forretningslisens, but if you were speaking Norwegian about an American company you owned, then here's my advice:
"fornye min forretningslisens" sounds "kunstig" (artificial). Most people would say it like this "fornye forretningslisensen min" or "fornye forretningslisensen til X" (X == company name).

=)


----------



## Grefsen

Tusen takk for det nickleus! 


nickleus said:


> ...but if you were speaking norwegian about an american company you owned, then here's my advice:
> "fornye min forretningslisens" sounds "kunstig" (artificial). most people would say it like this "fornye forretningslisensen min" or "fornye forretningslisensen til X" (X == company name)
> 
> =)


Yes, it was an attempt to speak Norwegian about a California based business that I own.


----------

